# Caption this one.



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll start it off. I stole this from Facebook

Hurry Mr. President. The buffet closes in ten minutes!!!!


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you sure your watch is working correctly? You do know time is money? :waiting::dollar:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

It happened on my watch!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 31, 2014)

LOL Meanderer, 

Good one!!layful:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2014)

Sir. Why are you wearing a Timex?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mickey's left hand is on the 12, and his right hand is on the 5, Happy Hour awaits Mr. President!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Denise. It's my bedtime and you are only 7:30 out there. Guess I better get out of here for tonight.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok Pappy my buddy You sleep good tonight, and hope to see you again tomorrow denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

"See, I told you the President couldn't write and tell time at the same time."


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

If Hubert grabs my arm one more time ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 1, 2014)

right on, I did say "You Can't Touch This" Hubie??


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2014)

"Yes, dear, I made them all set their watches to Texas time."


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

only 5 bucks huh ???


----------

